# Bait



## bellview268219 (May 29, 2011)

Hi im going out in the gulf in a few days and wondering if anyone would pm me gps coordinates for some spots or some bouys that hold some good baits


Thanks


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

bellview268219 said:


> Hi im going out in the gulf in a few days and wondering if anyone would pm me gps coordinates for some spots or some bouys that hold some good baits
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
Bellview, I am like you, I would like to improve my knowledge of the particulars on how, where and when you can get bait. Hell, I'd pay someone to go with me and teach me . I have a 29 footer to ride in. I'm frustrated with not be able to learn to through a net because of health reasons, so I have to rely on finding the bait man and paying for it. 

You may find some bait finding tips if you read the offshore fishing reports. Some times the posters will state where they found bait, such as a certain buoy or at the Mass wreck. I have no idea how they do it. That is the part that is frustrtaing. I'd be willing to purchase whatever means necessary, just need a teacher.

Good luck with your endeavors and good fishing. :thumbup:

Regards,

Paxton


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

paxton said:


> Bellview, I am like you, I would like to improve my knowledge of the particulars on how, where and when you can get bait. Hell, I'd pay someone to go with me and teach me . I have a 29 footer to ride in. I'm frustrated with not be able to learn to through a net because of health reasons, so I have to rely on finding the bait man and paying for it.
> 
> You may find some bait finding tips if you read the offshore fishing reports. Some times the posters will state where they found bait, such as a certain buoy or at the Mass wreck. I have no idea how they do it. That is the part that is frustrtaing. I'd be willing to purchase whatever means necessary, just need a teacher.
> 
> ...


Bait can be tough to come by this time of year but you usually can still find pinfish and pigfish in the deeper parts of most bayous. There are usually still a few cigs around in the pass, I caught some just over a week ago. Get the smallest sabiki you can find and fish on the bottom just on the up current side of the bouy. Most of the larger public wrecks this time of year have lots of ruby lips on them which are great amberjack bait. You'll have to weed through lots of small snapper but they are there. Try places like the Russian freighter, army tanks or any of the navy barges. Good luck and tight lines


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> Bait can be tough to come by this time of year but you usually can still find pinfish and pigfish in the deeper parts of most bayous. There are usually still a few cigs around in the pass, I caught some just over a week ago. Get the smallest sabiki you can find and fish on the bottom just on the up current side of the bouy. Most of the larger public wrecks this time of year have lots of ruby lips on them which are great amberjack bait. You'll have to weed through lots of small snapper but they are there. Try places like the Russian freighter, army tanks or any of the navy barges. Good luck and tight lines


 
Do you also use the sabiki rigs for catching bait at the wrecks?

And we really appreciate your response, most helpful:notworthy:

Regards and Merry Christmas


----------



## doradosur (Jul 17, 2008)

yes...sabikis


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I am going to give a secret bait, as a Christmas Gift, for this time of year. White Trout. Stacked up at the known places. Think about it.*


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

BananaTom said:


> *I am going to give a secret bait, as a Christmas Gift, for this time of year. White Trout. Stacked up at the known places. Think about it.*


this is my go to bait for red fish this time of the year


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Most any wreck, reef or buoy will have some bait on it. Watch your bottom machine, if no bait on the first stop just move on. You shouldn't have to go to many to fill your live well.

I put a bit of squid on my sabiki. Can't really tell much difference in color, though size does matter -- I usually go with small ones.

If you are reef fishing then continue to sabiki. Three mile bridge rubble out of OB is about the only place I stop. 20 minutes and have a live well full.

Throwing a net is more about technique than strength. Not sure about health problems but most can learn to throw.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

85okhai said:


> this is my go to bait for red fish this time of the year


*Try it offshore, no one does, it is awesome!!*


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Contender said:


> Most any wreck, reef or buoy will have some bait on it. Watch your bottom machine, if no bait on the first stop just move on. You shouldn't have to go to many to fill your live well.
> 
> I put a bit of squid on my sabiki. Can't really tell much difference in color, though size does matter -- I usually go with small ones.
> 
> ...


Sounds like I need to purchase a sabiki rod / reel so I can start catching my own bait. Buying from the bait man can get expensive. Wouldn't take long to pay for a sabiki rod. Who sells the AHI 3 piece sabiki rod locally (P'cola or Milton)?

I appreciate all the good information and replies from everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



BananaTom said:


> 85okhai said:
> 
> 
> > this is my go to bait for red fish this time of the year
> ...


Oh I have and gags love em


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

paxton said:


> Sounds like I need to purchase a sabiki rod / reel so I can start catching my own bait. Buying from the bait man can get expensive. Wouldn't take long to pay for a sabiki rod. Who sells the AHI 3 piece sabiki rod locally (P'cola or Milton)?
> 
> I appreciate all the good information and replies from everyone. :thumbsup:



No need to get a sabiki rod. I use a lightweight spinning rod. Good advice here, find a wreck or structure and there should be bait.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I just use one of my spinning rods, a buddy has a sabiki rod and it works fine. I saw somewhere, on here or another forum a way to make one out of PVC pipe. 

I take the weight off the end, use the snap to go around the stem of the spinner and hook the hooks (when i can) to each other, then stick in a rod holder. Doesn't tangle too bad.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

I would prefer to use a spiining rod. 

My problem now is deciding on hook size. I researched Hyabusa sabiki rigs last night and it's like trying to buy a house. Too many products.

Is a size 3 hook ok or a size 6, etc.????


----------



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

paxton said:


> I would prefer to use a spiining rod.
> 
> My problem now is deciding on hook size.


Ditto here. I've successfully used size 6 & 8 in PP for menhaden and cigar minnows but would like to know what size you guys are using on wrecks. Seems that a larger size would be needed. And how much weight are you using?


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Wt depends on the current, up to a few ounces, I didn't up size too much for a wreck. Though offshore I sometimes use a couple of Pompano jigs in a double hook set up for Hardtails.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

First of all, what ever works for you, stick with it. 

This is just my own opinion. As for me, I use small spinning rods with 12 lb test. This is for bay and just out front for pin fish, cigs, herring, and hand size hardtails or smaller. I like a size 8 bait rig. There is one Japanese style that I like in 7, but most all others I use 8. I like gold hooks on all mine with green heads. Not red hooks or red heads. I know they work, but I don't like them as well. I use a 2 oz lead for those rigs. Sometimes a 3 oz but most times a 2. 

I use the size 4 or larger for the big hardtails, speedos, and google eyes. Most times I just run these on a 6/0 or 9/0 with 100 lb test and 20 oz lead. You don't need the heavy reels but it saving me from taking to many reels on a boat. Plus, you can reel the bait up fast before something eats it. 

Just my opinion, Hope this helps.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

All good info.. 
if you have space buy a sabiki rod if not make sure you store it up top or under the gunnel and take the extra time to store it well as those small hooks will go into anything, are hard to detangle and hurt when pulling them out of your leg.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

ashcreek said:


> All good info..
> if you have space buy a sabiki rod if not make sure you store it up top or under the gunnel and take the extra time to store it well as those small hooks will go into anything, are hard to detangle and hurt when pulling them out of your leg.


 
OOOCHHHH !!!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I think it is impossible not to have a sabiki hook not get stuck in yourself or a rope/line.


----------



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

I take mine off the line when I'm finished, and I wrap them around a can koozie and put the koozie in a sandwich sized ziplock bag. 1 sabiki per koozie per bag. They don't stick me, and they're never tangled. You can substitute a thickly folded paper towel for the koozie.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

* great thread.
* i think one of those small hooks stuck 'somewhere' is a rite of passage 
* have also made my own rigs & use a spinning rod as suggested above; concur on varying weight contingent on current/depth.
* having another set of hands to hold the tag end/weighted end is certainly a plus when dehooking those lil guys.
+1 on those 'bait stealers' for the larger pelagics bait....they'll all eat 'em.

catch 'em up.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Let me ask the pros / cons of using a pinfish trap this time of year. Will it work in shallow water (are the bait fish too deep now) and would it be faster than using sabiki rig to catch bait?

I own a trap but have never used it.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

The only time I have had luck with a pinfish trap is when I had lots of time and a place to leave it in the water for a day and come back to it. 

I also agree "Getting stuck with a sabiki is a right of passage" lol....

And I love the beer can coozy idea. Good call Mellandry


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *Try it offshore, no one does, it is awesome!!*



I've never had much luck at keeping them alive during the ride out. Even dead though, they are a great bait.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a sabiki rod that I don't need anymore and if you want it, ill probably let it go for 50 bucks with a reel rigged up with line.. send me a pm if you are interested. Im in Navarre but will be helping a forum member over in pcola installing an irrigation system for him this week..


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

the 60ft hole by the old coastguard station is LOADED with pinfish...drop down a sabiki baited with squid...we caught 8 fish on a 7 hook rig...2 pinfish got hooked on the same hook....also caught some white trout there too


----------



## bellview268219 (May 29, 2011)

PorknBeans said:


> the 60ft hole by the old coastguard station is LOADED with pinfish...drop down a sabiki baited with squid...we caught 8 fish on a 7 hook rig...2 pinfish got hooked on the same hook....also caught some white trout there too


where is the old coastguard station


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

bellview268219 said:


> where is the old coastguard station


 
I am glad you asked, I do not know either, nor do I know the where abouts of the 60 ft hole.

I know there is an old turning basin in front of the NAS (close to the island) that the shrimp boats used to dump unwanted catch prior to returning to their port. Maybe that's the area he's referring to.

I have some old maps, I'll take a gander and see if it's listed. If so, I'll post it.

Have a great new years eve. arty:


----------



## gibbsrb (Apr 28, 2010)

We had a lot of luck catching pin fish this week in the back canals of holiday isle in destin. Using small gold hooks and squid we were able to load the boat in about 45 minutes. As soon as the bait drops below visibility depths a fish is usually already on. 

The pin fish typically get very lethargic on the ride out, resorted to jigging up the AJs.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

gibbsrb said:


> We had a lot of luck catching pin fish this week in the back canals of holiday isle in destin. Using small gold hooks and squid we were able to load the boat in about 45 minutes. As soon as the bait drops below visibility depths a fish is usually already on.
> 
> The pin fish typically get very lethargic on the ride out, resorted to jigging up the AJs.


 
What I am hearing from you is the sabiki rig hooks do not need to have all thos ecolored feathers and such, but use bare naked gold hooks tipped with squid or other type bait and that will work.??:confused1:


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The old CG station is at Ft Pickens sse of the Navy docks.


----------



## gibbsrb (Apr 28, 2010)

You got it. Sabiki rigs are good in deeper waters, but in 4 to 5 ft pin fish typically only hit the bottom hook anyways. They are just a pain in butt and I avoid them whenever possible. 

One problem most people run into is putting too much bait on the hook. Just cover the end of the hook and you should be good to go! Make sure your hook is not too big and a few slip weights will get it to the bottom faster.

As for saving sabiki rigs.....I guess it's purely preference but I only use them once. Once finished I clip off the hardware and weight and throw the rest in the trash. The .99 brand at bass pro work great and at that price I would rather keep my boat and rods clear of all that mess. But again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

"pin fish typically only hit the bottom hook anyways. They are just a pain in butt and I avoid them whenever possible."

$0.99 is very cheap, didn't see that in the new Offshore Angler catalog I received from BPS. Must be a store special.

Thanks for the info.

But I thought pin fish were good grouper baits.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Give me a pinfish anyday! A pinfish will get hit everytime, i am a believer in pinfish. I love catching bait, you should enjoy that part of a fishing trip, i sho aint gone pay for live bait that is everywhere 3 seasons of a year!! imho lol


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

In order to load up the sabiki when the pinfish/bait is on or close to the bottom, just lower some more line to lay the rig closer to the bottom. Might need to put a bigger weight on the end. I do this off my dock and get multiples rather than just one on the bottom. 

To avoid getting hooked, I use a 7' rod and grab the weight and have some one use a dehooker to drop the bait in a bucket or basket. Try to not to touch them. 

Harder to do this when I am by myself so I usually wind up touching the fish and getting stuck. When you get done use a little purell hand sanitizer so all the hook and fin sticks from getting sore.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

bamagun said:


> I have a sabiki rod that I don't need anymore and if you want it, ill probably let it go for 50 bucks with a reel rigged up with line.. send me a pm if you are interested. Im in Navarre but will be helping a forum member over in pcola installing an irrigation system for him this week..


 
Thanks for the offer Bamagun, but the forum has convinced me to use one of my spare spinning reels for this.:thumbsup:

Again thanks


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

grey ghost said:


> Give me a pinfish anyday! A pinfish will get hit everytime, i am a believer in pinfish. I love catching bait, you should enjoy that part of a fishing trip, i sho aint gone pay for live bait that is everywhere 3 seasons of a year!! imho lol


I am absolutely tired and frustrated with buying bait. They are either out or don't have what you want. And I have bought from the bait man when he was located just outside the pass and I wondered if I was ever going to get close enough to him just on account of the rough seas. Then when you think he's selling bait, he's not any where to be found. And the price is high for the amount. 

I'm trying to absorb all I can about how, when and where to catch bait as I love going / fishing the edge.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Contender said:


> In order to load up the sabiki when the pinfish/bait is on or close to the bottom, just lower some more line to lay the rig closer to the bottom. Might need to put a bigger weight on the end. I do this off my dock and get multiples rather than just one on the bottom.
> 
> To avoid getting hooked, I use a 7' rod and grab the weight and have some one use a dehooker to drop the bait in a bucket or basket. Try to not to touch them.
> 
> Harder to do this when I am by myself so I usually wind up touching the fish and getting stuck. When you get done use a little purell hand sanitizer so all the hook and fin sticks from getting sore.


 
Contender

All good points for me to remember. My health isn't that good so I have to watch every little thing that could cause harm long term. But I always have at least 2 people with me to help with every thing. I supply the boat, fuel, transporation if they will help me offload / load the boat and what ever comes up while fishing. I also buy the ice and drinks (if needed). I figure that is the least I can do (in return for their help ) to give me a day on the water. Oh, and they must help me clean the boat once at home.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Contender said:


> Most any wreck, reef or buoy will have some bait on it. Watch your bottom machine, if no bait on the first stop just move on. You shouldn't have to go to many to fill your live well.
> 
> I put a bit of squid on my sabiki. Can't really tell much difference in color, though size does matter -- I usually go with small ones.
> 
> ...


 
Is that what they call the 3 mile barge on the Outdoor Alabama GPS coordinates chart? I plugged into my little hand held Magellan here at the house and it looks like it is just under 3 miles out from the inlet, coords are 30-13.709N and 87-32.953W.


----------

